# Using outlook with MAC



## stormryder (Jun 29, 2005)

Can anyone help me with this issue. I'm unable to install outlook on my miniMac. I've downloaded the Microsoft Outlook 2001 from the microsoft website and it said i don't have OS 9 installed. The OS that is currently on this machine is OS 10.4 Tiger. Also, is there any other email program out there that'll let me connect to the corporate exchange server? Thanks in advance for the reply. If you need anymore info just let me know


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

MS Outlook won't run on OS X 10.4, only 10.2 and older.
I don't know of any other program that supports Exchange.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

Entourage will connect to an Exchange server. Entourage is the MS email client for Macs now. It supports POP3 and IMAP connections.
While I will admit, it isn't quite full blown Outlook, < like Microsoft ever gives Mac users the full blown versions > it isn't bad.
We are using it in my company since it has all the major pieces users usually need, email, address book and calendar all rolled into 1 program.

I still use Apple mail myself and Address Book and iCal, but that's me.

John


----------



## stormryder (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for answering guys. I guess i have to downgrade to OS X 10.2 .


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

As nytemagik said, you could use Entourage instead of Outlook if it works for you.


----------

